# What age did everyone start taking there kids to the blind



## stonefly12 (Jul 26, 2011)

my son will be 2.5 come bow season. I am not expecting a full sit out of him but was just curious what age everyone started taking there kids. I know to takes lots of snacks to try and keep him quite. Thanks for advise!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I think the youngest that I had one of my children sit in a tree stand with me was at the age of 7, but I'd take them tracking at 5. 
<----<<<


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

my son was 5 when i took him. that was sitting in a blind. he was great and loved being there.he saw alot of deer and kept him from getting bored, boy i sure miss those days, now he's 23 and chasing the two legged doe's, lol. as a father those are my best treasured hunts!


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

I just took my twin boys last year at 4. It was in a blind and they did well, about 3.5 hrs each. It was actually longer than I expected them to last. Especially since we didnt see any deer that day!


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I took my daughter the first time when she was 5. Went about 30 yards off the road on like a 70 degree late November day. She really wasn't ready. Took her up north over Thanksgiving when she was 7 and she was the best hunting buddy ever. Got up everyday, never complained about being cold or bored and She really impressed me. Now she is 11 and after about 30 minutes i want to shove her face in the swamp muck! I don't have her full time or things may be different.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think my wife was about 30, give or take a year when she started taking our son.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I started going with my dad at 5, that was in 1974, During archery season up in the tree in blue jeans and snowmobile boots. At 10 I would go gun hunting sitting in a ground blind made of logs with no roof. Those were great times, my son just turned 2 and I hope I can take him out in 3-4 years.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I took my daughter out last June to sit in the blind. She had just turned 1. 
We had deer come close to our new house just outside her window (literally no more than 10 yards) last night. She got very excited, but very loud.


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

3 years old here. In a ground blind though have yet to take either one up a tree yet.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

In the womb!!


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

I took my boys when they were 5 & 7 in a pop up blind. I didn't want to take them out until they wanted to go out and we were only out a hour or so. I like to take them out and stay until they are ready to go in.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Times have changed, when I was old enough for a gun or bow tag, they dropped me off in the woods.

Though I am sure I would have enjoyed sitting out before I was legal. Sitting still for about 10 minutes. Though we didn't have the blinds we do now which can really hide a kids movements, and mine.


----------



## stonefly12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks every one I am going to take him out for turkey season. I use my bow and will have a ground blind so we will see how he does!!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

I took my son when he was four, only in a ground blind.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Took my daughter in the blind last fall (Age 4). She lasted about 1 hr. Going to take her out turkey hunting in may for a little bit. Just hard for a little kid to sit that long.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

They have been going with me in the Ground Blind since they were 5. My son really doesn't have interest but my daughter would sit all day.
She is 11 now and this May Turkey hunt will be her first hunt with a bow. Can't wait.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

My Son at 5. LOL


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Daughter at 5


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

My dad has a picture of me getting my diaper changed in a huge wooded platform stand when I was 2. Kinda wish he didn't take me up the tree that young haha.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm starting to think 4.5 is too young. If you get an hour out of them at that age you're lucky.


----------

